# Polio Vaccination for Pakistani Residents in UAE



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi
Are there any pakistanis in this forum who have gotten polio vaccination lately. This is as part of the new international regulation where by nationals of certain countries need to provide certificate of vaccination for travelling. 

The regulation is applicable from 1st of june but i haven't found any hospital yet who has the information. 

Thank you,
Omar


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

Not if you are travelling out of the UAE. Its required only if you are travelling out of Pakistan. And for that, they have polio vaccination counters at all international airports


----------

